# Grass QR Codes



## riinasuu (Mar 12, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knows any good September grass qr codes;;
my town is set in the month of September (for the rain <3)
and I would like some grass that can (almost) match with the squares in
the pattern;;

The second square pattern:
https://40.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lssll1K5AR1r4qhsvo1_500.png


I tried making my own but it ended up not looking too good.. xD
If there are any pattern makers willing to make one if
there aren't any already made, I'll pay you TBT;; ;;;;__;;;;

​


----------



## riinasuu (Mar 12, 2016)

aaa- nvm;; I somehow made my own <33 ;; v ;;​


----------

